# Transferring from PC to Kindle 3



## SCGriff (Feb 15, 2011)

I just got my Kindle 3. I also use my PC to manage my e-books. However, I am unable to open some of the (free) e-books I copied to my Kindle (error - not reg to be used on this Kindle) yet others I have no problem. I really don't want to activate the wireless yet - if at all. Any solutions? Calibre won't handle them due to the DRM. And these are the free books? What is it going to be like when I purchase one?!?

P.S. - I bought my wife a Kindle as well - I intend to use my PC as the central library (database) for the books. We only have one Amazon account which is mine.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you're making this unnecessarily difficult - why don't you want to turn the wifi on and use it? Why do you want to use your PC as the central database when your Amazon account will do this for you with the Archive?

Is it possible the books not working were DRMed for your wife's Kindle instead of yours? Or one of the Kindle apps like Kindle for PC? Each copy of the book is given a specific DRM to be used on only one device so if it was DRMed for a different device, it won't work on yours. This is why housing the books on your PC as a central library database won't really work - you won't be able to copy the book from your PC onto to any and all devices - only the one device.


----------



## SCGriff (Feb 15, 2011)

I am just learning the Kindle and as an expriment I downloaded a freebie book to my PC. There are time I am at my PC and not at my Kindle. So what you are saying is that if I buy a book from Amazon I will have to pay for it each time per device (PC and Kindle) even though I am the user/owner?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

SCGriff said:


> I am just learning the Kindle and as an expriment I downloaded a freebie book to my PC. There are time I am at my PC and not at my Kindle. So what you are saying is that if I buy a book from Amazon I will have to pay for it each time per device (PC and Kindle) even though I am the user/owner?


That is not what I'm saying. Once you buy a book (even a free one) it is yours and you do not need to purchase it again. You can download multiple copies of the same book for different devices (without having to re-buy it) but you can not copy the same file for one device to another. It sounds like you are downloading a book for the Kindle for PC device and then copying that file over to your Kindle - this will not work. If you want to get a book on your Kindle you need to do one of two things: either turn your wifi on and use it to directly download the book from your account/Archive (where it will be filed for you to re-download any time, you will not have re-buy it) to your Kindle - OR you need to use the "Transfer via computer" option (this file, though sent to your computer will not open on your Kindle for PC, it will only work on your Kindle).


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

SCGriff said:


> I am just learning the Kindle and as an expriment I downloaded a freebie book to my PC. There are time I am at my PC and not at my Kindle. So what you are saying is that if I buy a book from Amazon I will have to pay for it each time per device (PC and Kindle) even though I am the user/owner?


As history-lover noted, once you buy the book you own if (even free "purchases"). But the way Amazon codes the books locks them to the device you download it for, so download to kindle and it will work on the kindle, download for blackberry kindle-reader and it works on that device, kindle-4-pc only works on that device and you cannot move them between devices directly. You have to download from your archive and the book will be setup for that specific device. But on the Manage My Kindle page, on the drop-down (upper right generally), you can chose to download FOR REAL KINDLE but to your computer and then use the usb cable to copy it over manually. That version will be usable on the kindle, itself.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> why don't you want to turn the wifi on and use it?


I'm curious as well. One of the biggest pluses of the Kindle is that it is an independent device: no computer needed. Yet so many people want to fight this.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> One of the biggest pluses of the Kindle is that it is an independent device: no computer needed. Yet so many people want to fight this.


It may because the closest simile experience is using an MP3 player.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I expect the problem is that you did not designate which Kindle the books was to be used on when you downloaded from Amazon to your PC. I too use my PC to organize and store all of my books (I use a free application called Calibre). I have both of my parents Kindles registered to my account. When I want to download from Amazon to my PC I have to be sure to designate MY Kindle as the device the book will be used on.

Also, if you use your PC to store your book files, be sure to keep your wife's books separate from your book files. If she downloads for her Kindle you will NOT be able to load her books to YOUR Kindle, You will need to download a copy for your specific Kindle.


----------

